
Announcing Testling-CI - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-testling-ci/
======
jakozaur
Seeing all those services which do sth per git push let me think that github
might create dev app marketplace...

~~~
ianbishop
This sort of already exists through the service hooks they have, there are 122
services atm.

~~~
amirmc
Good point but improving the presentation there could be great for both GitHub
& its users.

~~~
ibrahima
I agree, a nice shiny app store with icons could be a great feature for Github
users and developers using their APIs. Right now service hooks are pretty
buried in the settings panel.

